# Could I change my username, please?



## Daniel Petras (Jul 20, 2017)

...to my real name, Daniel Petras.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 20, 2017)

Pm @creativeforge


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Pm @creativeforge


Oh really? Cool! I thought he was a free agent.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 21, 2017)

Daniel Petras said:


> Oh really? Cool! I thought he was a free agent.



Indeed I was, but *the forum's new owner - Mike Greene*, has hired me to continue looking after things. So I'm back in my former capacity under new management.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 21, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Indeed I was, but *the forum's new owner - Mike Greene*, has hired me to continue looking after things. So I'm back in my former capacity under new management.



Awesome, glad to hear!


----------

